# nabba midlands



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Is any one from here going to watch the nabba midlands and pro am sunday at brierly hill ?

fb


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll be there mate.

Lee Harding for the Overall.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

if i see you wich given your size is highly likley  il come and say hello

im going to watch jason corrick in the pro am i think gary lister is doing it as well always a good show

fb


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

PRL said:


> I'll be there mate.
> 
> Lee Harding for the Overall.


Pete, didn't you take to the stage with Lee at Halesowen last year mate? You looked real good up there against some real good competition :thumbup1:

I've taken my facebook account down so won't see how Lee got on as we went to the same school. Could you update this thread please mate and let us know how Lee got on. His physique and personality show that he's in for a very bright future, and i personally think its not just in the BB world :cool2:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> if i see you wich given your size is highly likley  il come and say hello
> 
> im going to watch jason corrick in the pro am i think gary lister is doing it as well always a good show
> 
> fb


Yes mate come say hello.

Yeah, Lee has a very bright future ahead. Given time I'm sure we'll see some very big things from hi.

Also very good luck to Julian Jordan in Lee's class. Should be a good battle.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

woohoo I am going ........


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

lol im just doing my food its a nice day to have a good day every one :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lee won class 1 and the overall from what i have been told he was on the money, my guy julian came fourth but after speaking to one of the judges they was all that close all 4 got an invite to the finals which was our goal......heard Jason Corrick looked the best he has been for a while as well


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats to your guy Paul! I used to train at the same gym as Jason Corrick about ten years ago - glad he's still going strong!


----------



## jmorse (Mar 25, 2009)

was one of the best shows I've been to, very good line ups all round, (how many over 50's ???)

good to see a good line up in the girls classes as well


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

lee was very good deserved the overall imo .

strange thing though lee was in the pro am as well and one of the other class winners who placed infront of him great little physiqe name escapes me, any way in the overall lee beat him just seemed strange within the course of ten miniutes the placing was reversed ???

i went down with jason he has realy worked hard and brought a leaner physiqe to the stage well leaner for him he is fuking huge took a well deserved second to gary lister who at times seems unbeatable fantastic look to his physique .

jasons goal was to get a invite to the britain were he will be doing the masters should be interesting .

your guy should be on the money for the final paul perfect way to qualify leaving somthing to bring to the table

fb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this was the plan FB.....Jason used to live down in the West country i know him well he helped me in 1995 when i competed as a novice great guy and will do very well in the masters.....say hi from me mate will you


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

here is my friend Kirsty [redhead] - competed for the first time - she was a bit upset as was not ready - glutes let her down but the lighting was bad for the ladies - it showed up every bit of cellulite ....not very fair considering how damn hard they all worked

Why only Kirst and the other girl [who won] in trained though?...then so many in toned figure ? It was lost on me, that one


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I think Kirsty looks amazing Jem, she should be very proud!

How did Bob and Graham get on?


----------



## Damian81 (May 3, 2005)

spoke to lee today down the gym looking ace any one got pics of him strutting his stuff or his routine:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

defdaz said:


> I think Kirsty looks amazing Jem, she should be very proud!
> 
> How did Bob and Graham get on?


Hi ya Daz mate - hope you're well

Erm not sure who Graham is ??

Bob and Malc in >50's did not do well this year - it was a tough class because there were simply feckin tons of them!!!! plus 2 blokes have moved from >40s to >50s this year so they were a lot tighter etc...

Bob - 6th [he was dwarfed on stage this year, but tbh he just likes the kick he gets out of it - does not take it so seriously anymore]

Malc - 4th [invited to Brits though]

Mario came second to some Polish chap - Marius something - looks like a real contender for serious international things this one. Maz was shredded and it was a real shame .....

Good day though ....my camera conked out - pal has some more so will upload when I get them

x


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm good thanks hun, you ok?

Ah sorry I meant Malc! I am a bit dizzy aren't I? I just got back from training legs so can I use that as an excuse please? :lol:

They did great, well pleased for them! Bob looks amazing for his age really (way better than me, thats for sure) - it's a great idea to use a competition as a motivator to get lean, and if he gets a kick out of it too - winner! 

Did you enjoy it at the comp?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jem going on that one picture i would think Kirtsty would be better suited to the toned figure class and not trained??

as for the lighting showing up cellulite to be fair these girls have dieted and should not have cellulite onstage not having a go but lighting cannot be blamed for showing cellulite...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Jem going on that one picture i would think Kirtsty would be better suited to the toned figure class and not trained??
> 
> as for the lighting showing up cellulite to be fair these girls have dieted and should not have cellulite onstage not having a go but lighting cannot be blamed for showing cellulite...


Weeeellll yes - but glad you pointed that out and not me ! they were all very soft in the glutes department - obvious even with my dodgy eyesight  I dont think they got the girls classes right full stop but you are more knowledgeable than me Paul. I thought she would get swapped to toned but they put her in there ....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am only going on one pic so cannot be certain it is a difficult call and does need to be addressed by NABBA


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

here are some more .....

will post some of mens in a minute


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

she was holding in the lower half i personelly would of had her in the toned but then i am not a judge


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

she certainly was Paul !


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this was the plan FB.....Jason used to live down in the West country i know him well he helped me in 1995 when i competed as a novice great guy and will do very well in the masters.....say hi from me mate will you


yes mate no problem he his a former class 4 guy as you no but wanted to just do the masters this year because he wanted to show people he is still around at 40 ,Eddy elwood is helping him .

fb


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hey jem sorry i didnt get to catch up with you .i managed to meet prl nice guy huge lol

your friend just needs to keep going and drop some more weight she is lovely and showed good potential great posing and presented herself very well for a first comp .

having said that about the lighting the girl who won had serrated glutes so its realy a case of how lean you are .

what about that polish guy in the novice what a beast lol wish he had lost the chewing gum though .

fb


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> hey jem sorry i didnt get to catch up with you .i managed to meet prl nice guy huge lol
> 
> your friend just needs to keep going and drop some more weight she is lovely and showed good potential great posing and presented herself very well for a first comp .
> 
> ...


No I did not see you at all.....did you spot me ? I was not wearing the pink carnation but did have a big pink scarf on ?

I saw Pete as well .......pfffft he's so not that big ....pmsl & so not scary....

Yep she was very lean indeed - which is a horrid thought...do I really want to compete if thats how I need to look to get glutes into condition??? The other girls glutes were soft though werent they ?

Did not even see who won the toned figure though I thought no.58 [the black girl] might win - personally preferred 55 the first one, blonde ? who kept getting the poses wrong?

Polish boy is going places I think.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

did your friend get an invite Jem?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes........will be interesting to see what she can do in 3 weeks.....


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

The black gir was competing out of area so couldnt win anyway but they gave her a invite . the blond girl did win , dont let it put you off just go for the toned figure

i did think it was a quite poorly run show and felt sorry for the competitors at times


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> The black gir was competing out of area so couldnt win anyway but they gave her a invite . the blond girl did win , dont let it put you off just go for the toned figure
> 
> i did think it was a quite poorly run show and felt sorry for the competitors at times


total agrees !!! :thumb:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll get into the NABBA judges later with regards to the Pro Am and Overall.

Apart from that a good show. But like last year the running order is a joke. Seriously needs to be addressed.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

I heard Dave Guest came 4th in pro am????was Jason Corrick really better than him????

any thoughts?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PRL said:


> I'll get into the NABBA judges later with regards to the Pro Am and Overall.
> 
> Apart from that a good show. But like last year the running order is a joke. Seriously needs to be addressed.


 :thumb :you ran away .........I knew I'd scare you, little pussy cat arent you really ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jem said:


> Yes........will be interesting to see what she can do in 3 weeks.....


if she needs any pointers get her to pm me on here Jem



gunit said:


> I heard Dave Guest came 4th in pro am????was Jason Corrick really better than him????
> 
> any thoughts?


yes on the day he was from what Sully said Dave Guest looked over dieted which is a true shame this could be his undoing for the Brits, Stu said he was doing it all himself and from that i think he has just continued to diet as hard as before when he did not need to i hope he gets some help for the finals or he eases up a little.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if she needs any pointers get her to pm me on here Jem
> 
> *Cheers Paul that's really good of you * :beer:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

david guest ldid look very good but dont forget jason also beat andy james who was third wich is no mean feat the way he is looking . its all on the day


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Jem said:


> :thumb :you ran away .........I knew I'd scare you, little pussy cat arent you really ?


*NOW HOLD ON RIGHT THERE LADY* :tongue:

I did no such thing. lol

If I remember right. I came and found *you.* Sat down, spoke for a while about your secret weapon Kristy. In fact, I don't think you said a word. Not a hug or a hello. Sniff sniff.

Came back but you weren't in the same seats.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Now to the judging.

Can someone please explain how competitor A gets beat in a Pro/AM show by competitor B, then not even 5 minutes later competitor A beats B in the Amateur Overall?????????????


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

It's magic!!!!!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

PRL said:


> Now to the judging.
> 
> Can someone please explain how competitor A gets beat in a Pro/AM show by competitor B, then not even 5 minutes later competitor A beats B in the Amateur Overall?????????????


unbelivable m8 it was a **** poorly run show all round but that decision was outragous :confused1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds well off, anyone got photos of them?


----------



## jmorse (Mar 25, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> The black gir was competing out of area so couldnt win anyway but they gave her a invite .


long story short,

beauty (58) missed the Exeter, which is her area show, but wanted to compete in Wales, a show she competed in and won last year, but the organisers refused to let her because she was not from the Wales area (we live in Bristol).

This effectively ended her season before it began, in jumps Jim and invities her to compete in Bham so she had a chance to get her Southport invite.

She loved it, loved the girls she was competing with and was back in the gym at 6.45 am this morning for the first of her daily two days and looking forward to Southport.

hopefully see some of you there

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can i ask why she missed the exeter show?


----------



## jmorse (Mar 25, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> can i ask why she missed the exeter show?


mainly childcare,

we didn't worry about it though as we thought she could defend her title in Wales,

Minor hicup, its only her second full season so we are both still learning


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PRL said:


> *NOW HOLD ON RIGHT THERE LADY* :tongue:
> 
> I did no such thing. lol
> 
> ...


:lol:LMAO Pete - Mr Stroppy Pants ....ooooh handbag...capitals and bold ..... :whistling:

I did speak actually but you were talking to Kirsty ....& I thought I would see you at the bar later....but did not see you for the rest of the day !....so ner ner :ban:


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

jmorse.

firstly beuty had no good reason not to do exeter as she was seen there on the day by many people, this is why we did not let her compete in wales, we thought it unfair on tony.

secondly jim did not jump in tony and myself arranged for beuty to go to birmingham to qualify.

beauty is a very good competitor who new the rules and tried to bend them as many do.

good luck to her at the brits im glad she qualified and im sure she will do well


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jmorse said:


> mainly childcare,
> 
> we didn't worry about it though as we thought she could defend her title in Wales,
> 
> Minor hicup, its only her second full season so we are both still learning


I know I'm obsessed with them but she definitely had the best glutes ....by a long shot


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jmorse said:


> mainly childcare,
> 
> we didn't worry about it though as we thought she could defend her title in Wales,
> 
> Minor hicup, its only her second full season so we are both still learning


to be fair when anyone competes out of area they should not get a place or trophy just an invite to the finals this in my opinion is what you sacrifice to compete out of area



fit1 said:


> jmorse.
> 
> firstly beuty had no good reason not to do exeter as she was *seen there on the day by many people*, this is why we did not let her compete in wales, we thought it unfair on tony.
> 
> ...


the question does need to be asked if you can make the show as a spectator when not as a competitor as the wales was only a week after??


----------



## jmorse (Mar 25, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair when anyone competes out of area they should not get a place or trophy just an invite to the finals this in my opinion is what you sacrifice to compete out of area


agreed and happy with that, we had no expectations otherwise



Pscarb said:


> the question does need to be asked if you can make the show as a spectator when not as a competitor as the wales was only a week after??


Because the Exeter show is split in two, judging in the afternoon show in the evening, its an hour an half from Bristol to Exeter on a Sunday and the boy had school the next day, Last time we did that we got home at 2 am, not fair on the lil man. So we did go to Exeter for the afternoon show, then left.

Wales is on a Saturday therefore no problem and Bham is show and judging in one.

We where unaware that there where such rules but do so now, and thank anyone who helped her compete.

ill say no more and apologise if i have offended, enjoyed the show and looking forward to Southport

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is not about offending people obvouiosly guys/girls who do get childcare etc i am sure would wonder now if they can do the same you have to understand that....

either way she was very good and should do well at southport


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> unbelivable m8 it was a **** poorly run show all round but that decision was outragous :confused1:


Nice to meet you there mate. Glad I wasn't the only one who thought it wrong.

Either Lee lost some cash in the Pro Am placing or they just robbed Carl out of the Overall. But there is no way you can change a decision like that in under 5 minutes.

And why has the running order changed in the last two years. It's a mess. The Pro Am should be held at the end of the show after the Amateur Overall has been presented. How on earth can you have a Pro/Am in between Class winners being presented their trophies. Madness.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have to say i was confused about Lee placing behind a class winner he had just beaten


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I was down at exeter show, judging and helping out, my children are 11, 9, and 7 they came with me, show was over about 9 we were all home in south wales by 11.15, in my experience children are more adaptable than adults mine were fine going to school the next day.

Many competitors go through alot worse to compete and still do very well.

All the very best for southport im sure beauty will do well.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

We travelled down from West Yorks, didn't get back until after 2am and Michael was still up at 7am to do a full days school. He slept in the car on the way home.

Blimy, if it only takes you an hour to Bristol, you must have been moving like the speed of light. (mind it took me just over 1 & it took Dave 1 and a half, eat my dust boys lol)


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Jem said:


> :lol:LMAO Pete - Mr Stroppy Pants ....ooooh handbag...capitals and bold ..... :whistling:
> 
> I did speak actually but you were talking to Kirsty ....& I thought I would see you at the bar later....but did not see you for the rest of the day !....so ner ner :ban:


I'm not stroppy. Well I don't think I am.

Get to that chin machine Missy.

Lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PRL said:


> I'm not stroppy. Well I don't think I am.
> 
> Get to that chin machine Missy.
> 
> Lol


This is me officially shutting up because I know you are gonna hijack the gym very shortly ........... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes Boss ....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pete that is the first pic i have seen of the class one line up at the midlands i am suprised julian got 4th but they all got an invite and that was the goal


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

is there any where the full list of results are for this show and the scottish, i have looked but i could have just missed them, help!!

xx


----------

